# What kind of oil to use in older snow plow pump?



## Jack Straw (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a 1985 jeep cj that had a fisher plow on it when I bought it. I removed it to repair the jeep. I am wondering what type of oil to put back into it. It is a full hydraulic (not electric over) and I believe it is a speadcast model. The oil in it looked like ATF. Thanks...


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 16, 2009)

I have no experience with snow plows, but FWIW be careful with ATF.  Dextron ATF fluid (also known as Mercon) used to raise heck with a lot of older hydraulic pumps. I would not blindly use ATF in place of hydraulic fluid.


----------



## festerw (Nov 16, 2009)

More than likely it was ATF, you can use that again or a regular hydraulic fluid.  I would shy away from a low temp hydraulic fluid in your situation just because it has been known to cause problems in some belt drive setups.

Check out

Let's Talk Snow

or 

Plowsite

Plenty of guys still out there using the old bulletproof full hydraulic plows to help you out with any problems.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 16, 2009)

Man, they have forums for everthing now


----------



## Jack33 (Nov 17, 2009)

All Fisher belt drive pumps use ATF.


----------



## blades (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, just the older style ATF, with a under hood drive you will not need the low temp stuff. Ran the same system on a 87 ford until there was nothing left of the truck. The last storm 3 years back was the last straw, was doing a 150 yard windrow of sticky white stuff when my partner said I looked like an inch worm, frame was giving out.  Not  cracked or broken any where just rusted thin and flexing badly.


----------

